

Movie Color Analysis - Part 1 - josdirksen
http://www.smartjava.org/examples/movie-viz/

======
robbyrue
Is there supposed to be a purpose to this? Personally, I don't think
(accurate) Colour Analysis can be accomplished simply by taking the mean
shades of every other horizontal line on the screen. A massive component of
how cinematographers and art directors use colour to illustrate a story or
reinforce the strength of a moment is through the alteration of colour. For
instance, there are specific scenes in Up wherein a shift of mood is often
conveyed through the adjustment of saturation.

Here's where this effect is most prevalent:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvgVsVmusPg>

Pay attention to the colour alteration present in Carl's face and the
furnished surroundings after he reads Ellie's 'Stuff I'm Going to Do'
scrapbook. It's subtle, but it means a whole lot of difference to viewers and
filmmakers alike (the former on a relatively subconscious basis, of course).

Your methodology completely eliminates that variable, so I don't really know
what you're expecting to get out of this.

------
mgw
A very interesting article about the overuse of the orange and teal coloring
seen in the first example: [https://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/03/teal-
and-orange-h...](https://theabyssgazes.blogspot.com/2010/03/teal-and-orange-
hollywood-please-stop.html)

------
michaelbuckbee
Bolt [1] is an interesting choice as a major plot point is the shift between
the real world and the movie within a movie story of the main character.

Within the film they use color-grading as the main means of indicating the
switch and you can easily pick out individual scenes from the display.

1 -
[http://movies.disney.com/movies/bolt-4ba34c22e00d459e961b966...](http://movies.disney.com/movies/bolt-4ba34c22e00d459e961b9666)

------
notaddicted

      >In the last couple of months I saw a couple visualizations
    

Author is probably referring to this: <http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/> or
similar

Examples:

2001: A SPACE ODYSSEY (1968)
[http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/post/3432026155/2001-a-space-...](http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/post/3432026155/2001-a-space-
odyssey-1968-prints)

BLADE RUNNER (1982) [http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/post/4438993828/blade-
runner-...](http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/post/4438993828/blade-
runner-1982-prints)

STAR WARS: COMPLETE SAGA (1977-2005)
[http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/post/13347201975/star-wars-
co...](http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/post/13347201975/star-wars-complete-
saga-1977-2005-prints)

THE WIZARD OF OZ (1939) [http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/post/3512965847/the-
wizard-of...](http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/post/3512965847/the-wizard-of-
oz-1939-prints)

HARRY POTTER: COMPLETE SERIES (2001-2011)
[http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/post/12390371286/harry-
potter...](http://moviebarcode.tumblr.com/post/12390371286/harry-potter-
complete-series-2001-2011-prints)

~~~
kmano8
I did something similar about a year ago in python using pyffmpeg and PIL..
<https://github.com/ksho/film-fingerprints>

Code is pretty crumby, but it does the job.

------
anons2011
Blue and orange film covers:

[http://www.slashfilm.com/orangeblue-contrast-in-movie-
poster...](http://www.slashfilm.com/orangeblue-contrast-in-movie-posters/)

[http://www.virginmedia.com/movies/features/worst-movie-
poste...](http://www.virginmedia.com/movies/features/worst-movie-poster-
cliches.php)

------
drcongo
See also Brendan Dawes' Cinema Redux project, I have one of these hanging on
my wall:

<http://brendandawes.com/projects/cinemaredux/>

------
andrewcooke
no way is that average colour (what does that even mean?). it's something like
the modal colour with saturation shifted to full.

------
wahnfrieden
I don't even know what these moves are. Nice visualization though - could you
do a maybe more diverse selection of titles?

------
sycren
So what were your thoughts when comparing the films? Will part 2 have a
discussion?

------
leeoniya
Shazam for video?

